# Marketing and advertising job



## BestSportPunters (Apr 27, 2009)

BestSportPunters looking for people who:

- are ambitious
- have good marketing abilities
- have determination
- know how to promote and advertise
- have good contact with people

This is job not for punters but people who can help with development of our website.

What we offer:

- nice extra money after finding new customers
- bonus in free subscribtion

All details will be send by PM so contact us right now.
PM or mail: bestsportpunters@gmail.com


----------

